# Clark Univ. Police Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Full-Time Dispatcher
Institution:
*Clark University*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/01/2019

Application Due:
09/01/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Clark University *
*University Police Department*
*Full-Time Dispatcher *
*Job Code 199937*

Clark University's Campus Police seeks to fill the position of full-time Dispatcher to assist the University Police in ensuring a safe environment for the students, faculty, staff and public. Reporting to the Dispatch Coordinator, the Dispatcher operates as a primary point of contact for life or property emergencies and general Police and parking services.

*Duties and Responsibilities*

*Included in a range of responsibilities, the Dispatcher will:*

Advise,direct and interpret emergency calls for service and initiate Police, Fire and or EMS as needed. Document complete and accurate information into the computer-aided dispatch system (IMC); operate two-way radio communications for Police, Fire and EMS, including Clark University student EMS
Monitor intrusion, duress and fire alarms on the CBORD alarm system.
Monitor and utilize card access system and Worcester Police communications for incidents adjacent to the University, and dispatch police if necessary.
Receive, relay and transmit pertinent LEAPS/CJIS information from the State Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) terminal; assist the students, staff, faculty and general public in the lobby of the Police Department; prepare and transmit work orders to the University Physical Plant Department; and initiate notification to appropriate University officials or students, in the event of an emergency
Sign out keys for authorized students, staff or departments in accordance with the Clark University Police key policy
Receive, record and disseminate lost and found property in accordance with the Clark University Police lost and found policy
Utilize and transmit video recordings of incidents through the Universities CCTV system (Axis Camera Station); and assist with distribution of temporary parking decals
Assist with tasks deemed necessary by supervisors or Officers as well as other duties as assigned.
All positions at Clark University share in the responsibility for building a community that values diversity and the uniqueness of others by exhibiting integrity and respect in interacting with all members of the Clark community to create an atmosphere of fairness and belonging.
*Qualifications*
The successful candidate will have a high school diploma or equivalent; at least one year of previous dispatching experience; as well as First Aid and CPR certification within one month of hire. Must be dependable, flexible and able to work all shifts including days, weekends, evenings and holidays. Must possess excellent written and interpersonal communication skills including the ability to be calm under pressure. Must be able to multi-task, Must be able to successfully pass an on the job training program.

Technical qualifications include typing skills and knowledge of different computer programs.
This is a full-time, 40 hours per week, 12-month position with excellent benefits, which include employee and family tuition benefits, 4 weeks' vacation, generous retirement plan, free use of campus fitness center and many more.

Review of applications will begin immediately. Salary will be commensurate with skills and experience. Please email résumé and cover letter to [email protected] . Applicants must reference Job code 199937 in the subject line to be considered for this position.

Clark University embraces equal opportunity and affirmative action as core values: we believe that cultivating an environment that embraces and promotes diversity is fundamental to the success of our students, our employees and our community. This commitment applies to every aspect of education, services, and employment policies and practices at Clark. Our commitment to diversity informs our efforts in recruitment, hiring and retention. All positions at Clark share in the responsibility for building a community that values diversity and the uniqueness of others by exhibiting integrity and respect in interacting with all members of the Clark community to create an atmosphere of fairness and belonging. We strongly encourage members from historically underrepresented communities, inclusive of all women, to apply.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Dispatcher
University Police
Clark University

Email Address:
[email protected]


----------

